# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Water Feature Pump Size Advice

## goodo4x4

Hi guys 
I'm new to this forum and hoping that someone might be able to assist. 
I'm part way through the construction of a water feature adjacent to a pool. 
The main feature face size is 2000 wide x 2000 heigh and is to be tiled. The feature has a stainless steel tank at 1800 heigh and is 1500 wide. 
Here's some pics to give you an idea to date. 
The frame.  
Here's a view of the back with the render finish and tank in position.  
Anyway, my question is in relation to the flow rate I should use for the pump. 
From what I can gather it should be around 200l/m (12000l/h). Any thoughts? Has anyone had any experience with water features? 
Thanks in advance. 
Michael

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

200Lt/min is way more than you need. But it is better to go over the top and throttle back the output by putting in an inline gate valve than to be disappointed with the result... 
You need to give me an extra dimension of your holding tank so I know the Cubic capacity.... 
Assuming its cylindrical and its 1500mm diameter...Thats 635 lt? which is miles more than you need in the system. 
Personally I would think that you could almost halve your pump capacity...but as I said its easier to throttle it back and it wont effect the pumps performance or longevity.

----------


## cherub65

is it a spill way water feature your constructing and if so is it sheer decent.

----------

